# Need urgent advice please, I am scared about facing courts



## jessicaR4bbit

Just a quick recap of what has happened: 

- FOB and I split a month or so ago
- LO is still breastfed and is being weaned onto solids, roughly 3 meals a day now
- He still feeds once or twice a night

So today my ex came round to pick up LO, and seemed pissed so I asked him what was the matter. He said that he was stressed over the stuff with Citizens Advice and I asked what he meant by that. Apparently his family are urging him to talk to a solicitor about getting LO overnight and that he has equal rights to me for visitation. He thinks we should give LO formula for night feedings. I told him that it wasn't just the breastmilk, but that LO is not ready to be away from me for an entire night and it would distress him, and that I was working on cutting out the night feeds with the goal of being a year old and night weaned completely in mind so he can have him overnight. But FOB wasn't interested and said that I am not thinking about him and the only reason he hasn't spoken to a solicitor yet is because he doesn't want to be a dick.

I am scared that they'll threaten me with court and I can't afford any court fees and I am not ready for baby to stay overnight somewhere else. I know Dexter more than anyone and I know he would be traumatized if I wasn't there during the night. I wanted to breastfeed him for a year. Will none of this matter? I don't know what to do, I feel so much pressure and animosity from FOB and his family :(

Please help and advise/reassure me


----------



## jessicaR4bbit

Omg I just noticed this is in thr wrong section I am so sorry, I meant to post this in baby club. Im sorry :(


----------



## deafgal

WHO recommends breastfeeding up to two years old. My one years old still don't sleep through the night and breastfeed (I have to make sure I wipe her mouth so she doesn't get caries, though)

They are not the mom. You are and you should be able to make feeding decision. Not his family. I know he is a dad but I think it would be too much stress for the baby if he is not ready. Good luck on him taking a bottle because my breastfed baby never would (she'll take a sippy cup but she doesn't drink much).


----------

